# Steel cables on older bow replacement with string



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

You should be able to do it..just get the longer axles so you can have the bushings for the yoke cable attached outboard of the limbs. I've done a few of those conversions over the years and the limbs will handle it no problem.


----------



## bchannell (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks a lot for the nfo.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*switching to fast flite*

if you are luckey enough to have loops at the end of your cables yes they can be changed to fast flite strings if you have the exact length, so many of the steel cables were attached to a barrel plug that went into the cam. you can still order steel cables from lancaster


----------

